
23 years later, the KLF return - intellectronica
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1snD2zm1pBQ
======
intellectronica
Discordian hit factory of the late 80s / early 90s
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_KLF](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_KLF)),
last heard from in 1994 when they exited the music world by burning 1M pound
sterling, have resurfaced.

